# IBM Thinkpad 600 Akku-Laden



## CaptNick (8. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Habe vor kurzem ein IBM Thinkpad 600 erstanden und möchte nun wissen ob und wie es möglich ist den Akku im Gerät zu laden!


----------



## carhartt (9. Februar 2004)

netzteil anstecken.


----------



## CaptNick (9. Februar 2004)

Witzig, habe ich tut sich trotzdem nicht viel!


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. Februar 2004)

Ein Freund von mir hat ein solches Notebook. Bei ihm geht der Akku ca. 3 Minuten. Vielleicht ist deiner ganz kaputt. Wär ja auch nicht verwunderlich bei dem Alter.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

